# picture help



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

will someone please tell me how to put up a picture. Every time I click on insert image it wont let me go to my pictures and copy and paste
We have this vista program if that makes any differance. Or maybe I am just stupid


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Your not stupid bro! You need to get a photobucket account or somthing like phototbucket.....its free just sign up. You upload your pictures to the photobucket account and then photobucket will give you a code for the picture. You copy the code and paste it to the plumbingzone. I really stupid with computers and I figured it out.....redwood helped me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

While posting, scroll down below the submit reply, preview post buttons, you will see a part that says attach files, Manage attachments button click that and then you can upload the picture to the post from your hard drive.

The insert pictures is so you can insert a picture that you have hosted on a site like flicker, or photobucket.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to use, http://tinypic.com/ Hit the browse button and it goes to your pictures, select size and upload.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

At the bottom where you reply click on go advanced
After you click on go advanced it will take you to another page. Scroll down and you will see manage attachments, click on it Now, find the pix on your pc and double click it. Then click on upload pix. Done!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Now, if the pix is too big? Just right click on it, go to properties, and select compress file.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> While posting, scroll down below the submit reply, preview post buttons, you will see a part that says attach files, Manage attachments button click that and then you can upload the picture to the post from your hard drive.
> 
> The insert pictures is so you can insert a picture that you have hosted on a site like flicker, or photobucket.


 So I dont hafta upload to photobucket 1st???? cool I will try what you prescribed me. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

mssp said:


> will someone please tell me how to put up a picture. Every time I click on insert image it wont let me go to my pictures and copy and paste
> We have this vista program if that makes any differance. Or maybe I am just stupid


 Its ok we can be stupid together and learn somthing.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok below is a rat coming out of a sewer lid that is used by clicking on Manage Attachments. The rat on the water closet is using the codes from photo bucket

[IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y292/SewerRatz/102406671_12bae0174d.jpg


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok,I'ma try now without goin through photobucket.
OK that worked great...so much easier. Thanks alot!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

lets see, Dang Ron, it worked, Dinner in Iraq, Rubber lobster and burnt leather


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill said:


> Now, if the pix is too big? Just right click on it, go to properties, and select compress file.



Jesus Bill,all this time i have been re sizing the damn things in Word, when all i had to do was right click on them, thanks a bunch.:furious:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh RSP, it works to a point. It will only compress them so far. Another trick is to crop the pix too!

And actually its right click on photo, select properties, then click on advanced, then check compress file.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If anyone use Canon software, it's very easy to adjust the image. select your image then go to internet options. When you save the pic in a file of your choice, it'll compress it to the size you select. When uploading the pics, upload the saved pic.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Your not stupid bro! You need to get a photobucket account or somthing like phototbucket.....its free just sign up. You upload your pictures to the photobucket account and then photobucket will give you a code for the picture. You copy the code and paste it to the plumbingzone. I really stupid with computers and I figured it out.....redwood helped me.


 Nope I am pretty sure I am stupid What did some one else say in an earlier post. If I was smart I wouldnt be a plumber


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mssp said:


> Nope I am pretty sure I am stupid What did some one else say in an earlier post. If I was smart I wouldnt be a plumber


Thats right:thumbsup:


----------

